# Best Internet in Cape Town area?



## stuartornum (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm planning on moving from the UK (London) to SA (preferably Cape Town) for approximately a year very soon.

I do a lot of work over the internet and therefore need a decent, reliable and fast fixed line internet.

What do people have? and where is the best areas in Cape Town for decent internet (10mb+) - budget wise... I'm expecting it to be a fair bit more than here in the UK, so budget is around £100/R1,800 a month.

I've seen Telkom doing a 10mbit line for about R1,100mo - any recommendations on area in or around Cape Town and potential internet providers would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Also check out MWEB > Home

Just dont do iburst. They are very expensive and also down a lot.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Go Afrihost BUT let me be honest - you are very unlikely to actually get 10 MB + even if they sell it to you. We've experienced ( as have friends) that lines are stable around 6 Mb and variable above that. We had 2 10 mb lines and had to set our line to cap at s6 to fix inconsistent latency issues.

As for webhosts - I highly recommend Afrihost. Customer service which often lacks in SA is actually a strength with them. I was extremely happy with their service. We split our accounts - 1 afrihost line and1 telkom managed line - and we always got better customer service from the Afrihost one.


----------

